# Kayfun Rba Or Aspire Nautilus (on Svd)



## Fickie

Hi All,

So I'm thinking about RBA. What's putting me off at the moment is that I haven't found a one stop article that can teach me about diy coils, things like what affects resistance, simple things like lower gauge = lower resistance or more coils = more resistance. Tools I'll need and why. e.g. why I need to heat the coils with a blowtorch after its made up etc.

Which led me to thinking of just taking an Aspire Nautilus and buying replacement coils.

I am choosing Kayfun as everywhere seems to say its an easy one to work with. The positive and negative posts with screw tops also look easier to work with than say building a coil for an evod/ protank...

Would love some comments from more experienced Vapers please.

Regards,
Fickie

PS I'm happy to look at other brands/ types as well, like the I-Go as long as they are relatively easy and have a good price / quality ratio.


----------



## ShaneW

Good question... I've been wondering the same.

I really like the look of the Russian 91% aswell. Slowtech has a copy for a really good price which seems good according to the reviews


----------



## ShaneW

Oh and don't forget the ithaka


----------



## Andre

My take. Written for someone used to clearomizer tanks using replacement coils. On the assumption that the atomizers below will be used on a VV/WW electonic mod, the SVD in this case. Imo the Kayfun Lite Plus or the Russian 91 % is not only better and less complicated, but also smaller than the Kayfun 3.1. So discussing the former below.

*Pros of the Aspire Nautilus*
Easy to fill, clean, assemble.
Easy to replace coils.
Coils can be cleaned and dry burned for longer life.
Easy to change flavours, just decant current juice, clean & dryburn (or replace) the coil if required, fill and vape.
Good flavour and vapour, medium throat hit.
Takes 5 ml of juice - so can take you through most of a day.
Air flow control.

*Cons of the Aspire Nautilus*
Relatively expensive to acquire.
Expensive to maintain with replacement coils. You can make your own coils and do your own wicking, but very fiddly to do.
It is a large, conspicuous unit.
Good flavour and vapour, but not the best you can get.
That glass tank can break.

*Pros of the Kayfun Lite Plus/Russian 91%*
Not many atomizers can beat the Kayfun for flavour. No clearomizers can imo.
Good vapour and medium/strong throat hit.
Easy to fill (as opposed to the Kayfun 3.1, which is more of a pita)
Takes 4.5 ml of juice, which is substantial.
Can take a fall without breaking.
You can build a coil and wick to suit your personal preference.
Cheap to maintain.
Air flow control.

*Cons of the Kayfun Lite Plus/Russian 91%*
For me one of the most difficult of atomizers to coil - you have to get that coil right in between a very tight space above the air hole.
To get the wicking right can be tricky.
Lots of parts to clean and assemble.
More difficult and time consuming to change flavours.
Relatively expensive to acquire (the original is very expensive).

There are many, many videos on YouTube showing you how to coil and wick a Kayfun, even an Aspire Nautilus. Coiling is not difficult. Here is a video, which imo is great on the basics of a micro coil for any RBA.

But you do not have to start of with a micro coil:

If you are uncertain whether you are made for coiling, first try something cheapish like an Igo-L. This should give you a good feel, not only for coiling, but also for RBAs in general. Do not feel compelled to get an RBA. Many, many vapers are more than satisfied with their clearomizer tanks, and their technology has advanced substantially.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Fickie

Hmmm, still not sure. I think I'll have to get both..... Need to take the next step. I see the igo-L is well priced at Vapesa and they have pre-made coils, is it worth a try or, straight up to Kay Fun Lite / R91 or Ithaka. You guys have to help me narrow it down not grow it !!

Must say, I removed the beauty ring from the SVD with PT2 and while it is a very light airy draw done something major for me on the throat hit, clouds and taste. My bro and I were in (admittedly newbie) vaping heaven last night from it. It even worked brilliantly on his ego twist 1100mah battery.

Though it might be bad overall there is nothing quite like instant gratification

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

hi @Fickie 

all i can say is, after i got my russian 91%, i havent put it down.

i also have an igol, and before i have these two units i was using protanks and DCTs.

the igol was my first rebuildable and i was just as shaky as you, can i do it, is it a mission and all that, but once i got it and just thought what the heck, how difficult can it be, and its all history from there.

the igol is extremely easy to build coils on. 

then i got the russian, so after a few coil making testers on the igol, i have the russian a go, and it was easier than i expected.

so my advice is, if u can get both.

i used my igol mainly at home, and the russian through out the day.

and obviously, this goes without saying, if you get stuck you know where to come

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy

Kayfun FTW

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW

Riaz said:


> hi @Fickie
> 
> all i can say is, after i got my russian 91%, i havent put it down.
> 
> i also have an igol, and before i have these two units i was using protanks and DCTs.
> 
> the igol was my first rebuildable and i was just as shaky as you, can i do it, is it a mission and all that, but once i got it and just thought what the heck, how difficult can it be, and its all history from there.
> 
> the igol is extremely easy to build coils on.
> 
> then i got the russian, so after a few coil making testers on the igol, i have the russian a go, and it was easier than i expected.
> 
> so my advice is, if u can get both.
> 
> i used my igol mainly at home, and the russian through out the day.
> 
> and obviously, this goes without saying, if you get stuck you know where to come



@Riaz is your R91% an original or a slowtech copy? Really considering getting the one from FT but not sure what it will be like


----------



## Riaz

ShaneW said:


> @Riaz is your R91% an original or a slowtech copy? Really considering getting the one from FT but not sure what it will be like



mine is a clone, also from FT


----------



## ShaneW

Riaz said:


> mine is a clone, also from FT


And I take it you happy with it? Yay, gonna pull the trigger on mine now. 

I see there is more than one supplier on FT, any chance you remember which one you got?


----------



## Riaz

ShaneW said:


> And I take it you happy with it? Yay, gonna pull the trigger on mine now.
> 
> I see there is more than one supplier on FT, any chance you remember which one you got?



i got the $26 one


----------



## Riaz

https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10006473/1552300-russian-91-styled-rebuildable-atomizer-4-5ml


----------



## shabbar

@Fickie , when you get your rba come show me as i am also looking for one , but building the coils is gonna be a kak one for me


----------



## Fickie

Thanks guys. When I said both, I meant a 1x rebuildable and 1 x Aspire. That's changed now  

@Matthee, haven't checked out those video's yet. I have a feeling, that after I do, I'm gonna go Reo.

Hmm now where's that second kidney of mine....


----------



## shabbar

i think you should be asking where's that left nut of mine hehehe


----------



## Fickie

Wow! Kayfun lite is well priced from FT.


----------



## ShaneW

Fickie said:


> Wow! Kayfun lite is well priced from FT.


Just remember they not original, they Chinese copies. 
The Russian 91% from FT is a copy of the original, which is a clone of the kayfun. Lol

Thanks @Riaz!


----------



## Fickie

LOL!

Clones, some seem like copies. The Kayfun (unless its just the pic) has the 'svoemestoe' etched in it.


----------



## Fickie

Sorry,
Is the Russian easier to work with than Kayfun and better than kayfun lite as it is still air adjustable?


----------



## ShaneW

You can buy a pair of fake reeboks or oakleys with the proper logo. 

Copyright laws in China are rather non existent it seems


----------



## ShaneW

Fickie said:


> Sorry,
> Is the Russian easier to work with than Kayfun and better than kayfun lite as it is still air adjustable?



That is my understanding aswell. Although the kayfun lite plus has adjustable air flow but if I remember correctly is in an awkward place


----------



## Fickie

Sounds like the Russians win the vape war...


----------



## ShaneW

Yes and the Germans win the build war. It's designed in Russia, built in Germany

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre

There is a Reo Grand and a Reo Mini in the classies, @Fickie


----------



## ShaneW

One con that I've heard of, of the Russian, is that some ( not all ) have a slight whistle when you sucking/vaping which the kayfun doesn't have.


----------



## Fickie

Matthee said:


> There is a Reo Grand and a Reo Mini in the classies, @Fickie


 I know but there's 4 kids at home! hehehe!

Maybe Shabbar has a point about that left nut?!


----------



## Andre

I got a Kayfun Lite +/Russian 91% from CVS - works a dream. Maybe he has some in stock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

ShaneW said:


> One con that I've heard of, of the Russian, is that some ( not all ) have a slight whistle when you sucking/vaping which the kayfun doesn't have.



yes you are correct

there is a way to fix it but i didnt get a chance to yet


----------



## TylerD

Fickie said:


> I know but there's 4 kids at home! hehehe!
> 
> Maybe Shabbar has a point about that left nut?!


Do it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Saleem

Kayfun/Russian + SVD = 
Nautilus + SVD =

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Saleem said:


> Kayfun/Russian + SVD =
> Nautilus + SVD =


That's creative!


----------



## Saleem

Thanks! was the best way i could get it across

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinhardt

Just got the KayFun/Russian on a SVD and loving it. It was whistling until I completely removed the airflow screw. I was using the Iclear 30b on the SVD before and was also not bad but nothing comes close to this guy. 5 decent lung hits and you are buzzing!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz

Reinhardt said:


> Just got the KayFun/Russian on a SVD and loving it. It was whistling until I completely removed the airflow screw. I was using the Iclear 30b on the SVD before and was also not bad but nothing comes close to this guy. 5 decent lung hits and you are buzzing!



totally agree. @Reinhardt isnt the russian too airy now?


----------



## Reinhardt

Not at all. My Iclear 30b is actually a bit more airy than the KayFun


----------



## Andre

I like my slight whistle...have trained it to a tune now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz

i also like the whistle, only crap is when the office is quiet and i decide to have a stealth vape, it makes a noise, then everyone says, ooh yitte hi gat hy weer LOL

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Reinhardt

Matthee said:


> I like my slight whistle...have trained it to a tune now.


Almost sounds like a stuffy nose. Hehehe


----------



## Reinhardt

Riaz said:


> i also like the whistle, only crap is when the office is quiet and i decide to have a stealth vape, it makes a noise, then everyone says, ooh yitte hi gat hy weer LOL


Hahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm picturing it! Hahaha!!!!!


----------



## Fickie

Lol! That was a funny run of posts! Ok it's decided then	1x whistling


----------



## Fickie

lol! That was a funny run of posts. It's decided then 1x Whistling Russian. Sounds like the name of a drink or a bar!


----------



## Fickie

Uh? Wait! Curve ball! Whats this I see about, 'don't even try to build a coil, without zero resistance wire (silver wire?) on the Russian 91%?'

Added: is it also as good in single coil? Equivalent at minimum to say the kayfun or is that also a dualie?


----------



## Reinhardt

Fickie said:


> Uh? Wait! Curve ball! Whats this I see about, 'don't even try to build a coil, without zero resistance wire (silver wire?) on the Russian 91%?'


All bull. I have today built a double barrel(was a bit to hectic for me) and am running on a single coil at the moment and is Vaping like a machine! Smokeyg can vouch for it. He was there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW

Now I'm super keen on a whistling Russian aswell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinhardt

Really good value for money. The only thing I don't like it the drip tip. Almost looks and feels like a little penis in your mouth


----------



## Rowan Francis

Reinhardt said:


> Really good value for money. The only thing I don't like it the drip tip. Almost looks and feels like a little penis in your mouth


Eeew

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fickie

Wtf


Reinhardt said:


> Really good value for money. The only thing I don't like it the drip tip. Almost looks and feels like a little penis in your mouth


Wtf? Dude! ???

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

Never had a penis in my mouth, so I wouldn't know.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerD

Fickie said:


> Uh? Wait! Curve ball! Whats this I see about, 'don't even try to build a coil, without zero resistance wire (silver wire?) on the Russian 91%?'
> 
> Added: is it also as good in single coil? Equivalent at minimum to say the kayfun or is that also a dualie?


Bull! Built more than a dozen coils including dual, twisted and you do not need NR wire. On the kayfun/Russian you need R wire for the build.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz

TylerD said:


> Never had a penis in my mouth, so I wouldn't know.





me neither, @Reinhardt , care to elaborate? 

actually, please dont LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fickie

Hey @Riaz!! No elaborating

I once caught a glimpse of an email video called 'Liverpool Change Room' (no offence to Liverpool) scarred me for life man! In fact Reinhardt's comment made me look at Kayfuns and Ithakas instead.

Damn you Reinhardt!
Damn you!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Reinhardt said:


> Really good value for money. The only thing I don't like it the drip tip. Almost looks and feels like a little penis in your mouth


The drip tip on mine is a removable one with o-ring, not the screw on one as on the Kayfun 3.1, so you can replace it with a drip tip of your choice.


----------



## Fickie

Hahaha, after this fiasco I will definitely!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinhardt

Riaz said:


> me neither, @Reinhardt , care to elaborate?
> 
> actually, please dont LOL


Hahaha. I can see how that was confusing. Guess i should have said that the comment came from my wife's side. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reinhardt

Matthee said:


> The drip tip on mine is a removable one with o-ring, not the screw on one as on the Kayfun 3.1, so you can replace it with a drip tip of your choice.


Haha. Yea I can also remove my drip tip. Just need to find a nice one.


----------



## TylerD

Reinhardt said:


> Haha. Yea I can also remove my drip tip. Just need to find a nice one.


Here you go.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Reinhardt

TylerD said:


> Here you go.
> View attachment 1552


Hahaha! Smart ass. I'll pass thank you very much.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fickie

Never had a good laugh like this:


Reinhardt said:


> Hahaha. I can see how that was confusing. Guess i should have said that the comment came from my wife's side. Lol



and this:


TylerD said:


> Here you go.
> View attachment 1552



In a very very long time! Kudos!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg

Hahahahahahaha!!! Ah man! Madness! Should move this thread to "Dirty Lol's" !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Reinhardt said:


> Really good value for money. The only thing I don't like it the drip tip. Almost looks and feels like a little penis in your mouth





Reinhardt said:


> Hahaha. I can see how that was confusing. Guess i should have said that the comment came from my wife's side. Lol


Shame, she has my sympathy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Reinhardt

Matthee said:


> Shame.


Ja ja! I'm stuck in this one ain't I? I'll just keep quiet now.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Fickie

Careful there Smokeyg, you've been implicated! hehehe


Reinhardt said:


> Smokeyg can vouch for it. He was there


----------



## Riaz

Fickie said:


> Careful there Smokeyg, you've been implicated! hehehe



and the plot thickens

or should i say, thins LMFU!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smokyg

Fickie said:


> Careful there Smokeyg, you've been implicated! hehehe


Damn, i will have to go incognito...


----------



## Fickie

Now, do you guys mind?  I'm finally getting a chance to watch Matthee's youtube vids he posted .
This coiling thing never really made me bang,( I do own a welding machine after all ) but it seems really, really simple. Mainly appears to be the attie type that hinders good placement and working with. Also didn't know you can fire the coil with a lighter so that was helpful!

A question, some of the guys wrap and squeeze the coils really tight, especially those braided / spun types. Will that not short the coil? (Should I start a new post?)


----------



## Riaz

Fickie said:


> Now, do you guys mind?  I'm finally getting a chance to watch Matthee's youtube vids he posted .
> This coiling thing never really made me bang,( I do own a welding machine after all ) but it seems really, really simple. Mainly appears to be the attie type that hinders good placement and working with. Also didn't know you can fire the coil with a lighter so that was helpful!
> 
> A question, some of the guys wrap and squeeze the coils really tight, especially those braided / spun types. Will that not short the coil? (Should I start a new post?)



as far as i know they do that to lower the ohms


----------



## TylerD

It is to get your coil nice and tight. You do not fire the mod while pinching the coil. fire till red and then let the fire go and pinch the whire. Repeat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reinhardt

TylerD said:


> It is to get your coil nice and tight. You do not fire the mod while pinching the coil. fire till red and then let the fire go and pinch the whire. Repeat.


As far as I know they do that so the coil starts glowing from the inside out

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

Yes, that is true, to get rid of the hospots.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Yip, as @TylerD said. Only applies to micro coils. That video unfortunately does not show it. Here is one that does:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fickie

So last one, what kind of ohms should I be aiming for with the SVD in a coil build? (has those Panasonic 3100mah batteries, though I'm guessing the SVD will protect / interfere with it). What gauge of kanthal and number of coils are associated to that. Another video or chart will be useful ??? (am I pushing my luck now )


----------



## Fickie

ok, Last last one, why do vapers (mech guys) chase low ohm coils. What is the effect of the resistance on the vape?


----------



## Andre

Fickie said:


> So last one, what kind of ohms should I be aiming for with the SVD in a coil build? (has those Panasonic 3100mah batteries, though I'm guessing the SVD will protect / interfere with it). What gauge of kanthal and number of coils are associated to that. Another video or chart will be useful ??? (am I pushing my luck now )


Well the SVD is limited to 15 W. The lowest resistance for that output is around 1.2 ohms, but it has been reported that the SVD can take lower resistance. The 15 W limitation will make resistance lower than 1.2 ohms of no effect anyhow. So, seems to me aim for around 1.3 ohms to be safe. See attached chart - around 9 wraps of 28g Kanthal on a 1.5 mm mandrel.


----------



## Fickie

Call me a liar.

Are there any concerns with going Igo-L for now while I wait for the Russian? That's the only stock I can find of something not the cost of a new svd at the moment....

Really battling to stay of the freagin stinkies (but winning) just think I cant handle the constant test of will power for much longer!!!


----------



## Andre

Fickie said:


> Call me a liar.
> 
> Are there any concerns with going Igo-L for now while I wait for the Russian? That's the only stock I can find of something not the cost of a new svd at the moment....
> 
> Really battling to stay of the freagin stinkies (but winning) just think I cant handle the constant test of will power for much longer!!!


Very good idea, in fact. Will give you some time in building coils. And a dripper is always good to have at hand to taste juices. Igo-L is perfect imo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

you cant go wrong with a IGOL 

lovely dripper and easy to set up

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Fickie

@Matthee awesome chart that thank you! I think I'll even start winding for the Protank with that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Fickie said:


> @Matthee awesome chart that thank you! I think I'll even start winding for the Protank with that.



Don't think @Fickie, just do it and you will realize how stupid easy it is to do - Oh! and most importantly; remember to post pics of your coil or it won't work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fickie

Slowly now. Slowly... Paying for Igo-L at one place and kanthal at another is spending enough in courier fees for another Igo-L. So maybe I'll just get some premades . Sorry ne!


----------



## Fickie

BTW Johan, did you come right with a Russian or are you ordering from Slowtech?


----------



## johan

Fickie said:


> BTW Johan, did you come right with a Russian or are you ordering from Slowtech?



@Fickie I got a Kayfun from @Cape vaping supplies, however I'm mostly vaping on the Ithaka from @CraftyZA which is an absolute blizz.


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Hello @Riaz. I'm also in the "should I order a Russian from Fasttech" boat. How long did you have to wait?


----------



## Riaz

Reinvanhardt said:


> Hello @Riaz. I'm also in the "should I order a Russian from Fasttech" boat. How long did you have to wait?



howsit @Reinvanhardt 

well, its fasttech, prepare to wait 4 weeks.

mine arrived at the end of the 3rd week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

Nautilus ordered....................................thanks fishywishy!!


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Riaz said:


> howsit @Reinvanhardt
> 
> well, its fasttech, prepare to wait 4 weeks.
> 
> mine arrived at the end of the 3rd week.



I can manage that! It's settled then. 

This thread has been awesome! Great stuff!


----------



## Rob Fisher

vaalboy said:


> Nautilus ordered....................................thanks fishywishy!!



Always a pleasure... I did owe you big-time for pointing me to this forum in the first place Markus!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fickie

Riaz said:


> howsit @Reinvanhardt
> 
> well, its fasttech, prepare to wait 4 weeks.
> 
> mine arrived at the end of the 3rd week.



This is interesting, that's the first time I have seen an actual delivery timeline for Fasttech's orders to arrive. I more or less regularly bring in items from private international sellers and this is on par with anything from the States' .
- The standard 'First Class International' shipping which costs me minimum $16.50 takes the same time as Riaz indicates above. 'Priority Shipping' is about double the price and takes very close to +-two weeks but is fully registered (though n0t insured).

France is about the same, Australia the worst at 3 months.

For 'free shipping' or the 'cents' they charge trust me, this is VERY competitive.

Edit** In fact in my book they win!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fickie

Reinvanhardt said:


> This thread has been awesome! Great stuff!



I agree  and peppered with excellent humour along the way .

Thanks Ecigssaians!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Fickie said:


> This is interesting, that's the first time I have seen an actual delivery timeline for Fasttech's orders to arrive. I more or less regularly bring in items from private international sellers and this is on par with anything from the States' .
> - The standard 'First Class International' shipping which costs me minimum $16.50 takes the same time as Riaz indicates above. 'Priority Shipping' is about double the price and takes very close to +-two weeks but is fully registered (though n0t insured).
> 
> France is about the same, Australia the worst at 3 months.
> 
> For 'free shipping' or the 'cents' they charge trust me, this is VERY competitive.
> 
> Edit** In fact in my book they win!



Yes, it is, but remember that it might take a while before it ships as well.
I Placed an order on 4 Feb and it was only shipped 24 Feb. Now I still have to wait for the delivery. Hopefully it doesn't take more than 2 weeks for delivery. We'll see.


----------



## Fickie

TylerD said:


> Yes, it is, but remember that it might take a while before it ships as well.
> I Placed an order on 4 Feb and it was only shipped 24 Feb. Now I still have to wait for the delivery. Hopefully it doesn't take more than 2 weeks for delivery. We'll see.


Oooh Cake! (pre translated for our non South African visitors)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Fickie

Just BTW, I spun a few non working working coils at 32 gauge, and checked them in the multi, seemed quite high in resistance, clipping the tails short helps alot. It appears that the resistance is plainly a function of wire length with no effect from the actual coil, is that right?

If that is right, can I assume that you build a micro or nano coil to keep wire length short (low resistance) while increasing the wick length (surface area for juice absorbtion and heating)? And that if you built a 1 ohm coil with only 3 coils it would be low resistance but, flavour, throat hit etc will be poor?

Just trying to get a handle on the 'principles' of the build here...


----------



## johan

Fickie said:


> Just BTW, I spun a few non working working coils at 32 gauge, and checked them in the multi, seemed quite high in resistance, clipping the tails short helps alot. It appears that the resistance is plainly a function of wire length with no effect from the actual coil, is that right?
> 
> If that is right, can I assume that you build a micro or nano coil to keep wire length short (low resistance) while increasing the wick length (surface area for juice absorbtion and heating)? And that if you built a 1 ohm coil with only 3 coils it would be low resistance but, flavour, throat hit etc will be poor?
> 
> Just trying to get a handle on the 'principles' of the build here...



You're right @Fickie - The longer the piece of wire the higher the resistance, irrespective if coiled or not. Most important is to find the sweet spot: maximum surface area and adequate juice transfer in wicking. Low ohms = higher throat hit. Each type of juice requires different type of coil to excel in flavour. You need to experiment until you find your personal sweet spot. Its a very personal thing as taste is so subjective.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Just BTW, I spun a few non working working coils at 32 gauge, and checked them in the multi, seemed quite high in resistance, clipping the tails short helps alot. It appears that the resistance is plainly a function of wire length with no effect from the actual coil, is that right? Yes, wire length and wire diameter.

If that is right, can I assume that you build a micro or nano coil to keep wire length short (low resistance) while increasing the wick length (surface area for juice absorbtion and heating - not for heating)? Yes, and for other reasons. And that if you built a 1 ohm coil with only 3 coils it would be low resistance but, flavour, throat hit etc will be poor? Yes, 3 wraps will not be as effective as you can get - you do need to get some real estate in there to have as much wick inside the coil itself. So, you would go for thicker wire (like 28g).

Just trying to get a handle on the 'principles' of the build here...[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Fickie

Thanks a million guys. Was going to build a working couple but then decided that I shouldn't fix what isn't broke. Just played around as per the above while I wait for the igo-l coils to go higher up or bugger out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fickie

Ok, so I know I'm going to get flack for not posting pics in the show your working coil setup and I apologise but just wanted to say thanks to everybody for the help on this thread. I have been spinning no issues on evod and PT2 for a while now. I don't use the igo-l that much so still have the original coils in there and the Russian has been a treat. Fitted my first dualie in there today at 1.4 to 1.5 ohms (not sure why its changing) and its a killer have the SVD set to 3w as its hectic for me but 5.5w it nice now and then.

I wanna try some of those fancy coils in the near future but so far so good. I think most importantly I don't remember when I had my last stinky and I don't care, I'm way to busy enjoying myself vaping to be bothered (it was around mid Feb). So once again a big shout out to everyone.

On the downside, I sometimes think now I know what it feels like to have a small penis in my mouth LOKL and ROF!

Cheers guys and gals.


----------



## Andre

Fickie said:


> Fitted my first dualie in there today at 1.4 to 1.5 ohms (not sure why its changing) and its a killer have the SVD set to 3w as its hectic for me but 5.5w it nice now and then.
> 
> I wanna try some of those fancy coils in the near future but so far so good. I think most importantly I don't remember when I had my last stinky and I don't care, I'm way to busy enjoying myself vaping to be bothered (it was around mid Feb). So once again a big shout out to everyone.
> 
> Cheers guys and gals.


For that fluctuating resistance, maybe check if the post screws are still properly fastened and holding the coil tails. Great to hear you have left the stinkies behind you.


----------

